# What did you use?



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Nature's Miracle, for everything...from either end!


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Nature's Miracle, for everything...from either end!


 Is that sold in stores?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

mmjaxster said:


> Is that sold in stores?


Nature's Miracle is sold in pet stores - I think probably most of them. It's the best I've used also. And safe.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Atkins Klear love it use it for all sorts of things.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Nature's Miracle, for everything...from either end!


I second this great product !!!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Nature's Miracle here
And if you live near skunks, they make a skunk odor remover that works amazingly well


----------

